# Buffalo worm (Alphitobius diaperinus)



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Anyone culture these? If so, whats your method? Also, how do you seperate the larvae from the substrate?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

No one?!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm generally concerned with getting rid of them Chris 

But all you need to do is balance one tub over the edge of another against a wall, at a slight backwards tilt. The frass stays in the original tub, the larvae trot right over the edge and fall into the clean tub, hey presto buffalo worms aplenty. 

Lotte***
NB: probably the most confusing description ever... let me know if we need a pic or something to make sense of it!


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Fantastic- thanks very much.
Dont have any spare to sell do you? 
The company I bought from most definatly only send you a 'starter' culture. About 10 adults beetles in there! Rip off!:bash:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

No probs Chris, I'd gladly send you some but the "buffalo worm" you're keeping are what I'd refer to as "lesser mealworms" while the buffalo worms I've got coming out of my ears are Dermestids 

Have fun! 
Lotte


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Dermestids- are they the things you get in cricket tubs to eat the dead? They any use as feeders?

Chris


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

chrism said:


> They any use as feeders?


I was wondering that myself, got confused between dermestids and buffalo worm and wondered why you'd wanna breed derms as feeders as they look like they'd taste awful with the spines/fur eurgh! (Not that crickets/dubias/locusts look tasty from my point of view but u get what I mean)...lol


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

chrism said:


> Dermestids- are they the things you get in cricket tubs to eat the dead? They any use as feeders?
> 
> Chris


Hiya guys,

Dermestids are good as a supplimentary food to add variety, plenty of phibs will eat them; Alytes (midwife toads), Larger Dendrobatids (terribilis, tincs, auratus & leucs), Smaller Bufonids (Pedostibes, Bufo bufo, B. galeatus, Nectophrynoides, Atelopus) plus loads of others; midwife toads (Alytes), juvenile and small treefrogs (Cubans, milkfrogs, Mossy frogs, T. stellatum, Polypedates), Microhylids (tomato frogs, asian bullfrogs, marbled rainfrogs), smaller or juv rana's (Hylarana, Agile frogs). 

All of the above, I've personally fed dermestid larvae to  you get the odd one that grabs them then goes "OMG it's furry!?!?!" 

They may taste nasty to some, I could never get my mantids to eat them, they'd bite and and just drop em...

Lotte***


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Cool, thanks Lotte. Might have to try some after all!

Let me know how much you'd want via pm would be great.

Thanks


----------

